# Kings vs. Knicks Game Thread (11/13)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (2-4) vs. New York Knicks (0-5)
Arco Arena, Sunday November 13th, 2005
6:00 PT, CSN-West, NBALP *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Peja Stojakovic/Bonzi Wells/Mike Bibby 





































Eddy Curry/Antonio Davis/Matt Barnes/Jamal Crawford/Stephon Marbury

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-New York Knicks board game thread-:wave: 
-vBookie thread-:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview- *

</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

New York Knicks Still 0-For-Larry Brown


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

walkover?


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

they seem to be a tought matchup for us..


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Dodigago said:


> they seem to be a tought matchup for us..


 I'm not feeling that great about this game...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> -vBookie thread-:wave:


vbookie is up...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Matt Barnes is probably going to start:


> Brown indicated he will likely activate former King Matt Barnes, and may start him to defend Peja Stojakovic instead of the undersized Quentin Richardson.
> 
> Barnes, who started the first three games before being added to the inactive list, had a good season with Sacramento last year, but didn't play aftere he got traded to Philly in the Chris Webber deal.
> 
> Hence, Barnes — who hit the game-winning free throws in the Kings' OT victory over the Knicks last season — was still a free agent, three days into training camp.


http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/54137.htm


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> I'm not feeling that great about this game...


I know some people might think this is a game the Kings should win by a blowout but Im pretty confident that they will come out with the win but only by a single digits win.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I just dont like the backup

both of us have offensive PGs and SF's

+ 

Antonio Davis could give SAR trouble..


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

blah 17-11


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 57-41

geez


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Tough half look for the kings to come out hard in the 3rd and hopefully keep it up till the end.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Bonzi really killed us this game...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

You gusy are making a comeback and it's never too late when your playing the Knicks.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

SAR ejected? good we need to show some emotion


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Why did he get ejected?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Mike play has been sub par i think he is key to kings success. However Pejas been playing great!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

ya I think everyone was doubting Peja, nobody excepted Bibby to play like this 7 games into the season..

second tech, not sure, just watching game track


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Usually, when the Kings play this poorly, I like to scapegoat Peja, but he was the only one to play well! These are the games when I miss C-Webb...


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Usually, when the Kings play this poorly, I like to scapegoat Peja, but he was the only one to play well! These are the games when I miss C-Webb...


I think SAR and Peja have been our best players...Brad Miller has been DECENT..Wells,Bibby,K9,Hart = blah


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

> I think SAR and Peja have been our best players...Brad Miller has been DECENT..Wells,Bibby,K9,Hart = blah


Well, SAR played pretty badly today, but in general I have been surprised. Peja actually is having an OK season for a team that is doing so poorly. Bibby can't carry the load, he needs to play off of a dominant big. Miller may be the worst post defender in the NBA. Wells has some series flaws in his game, shot selection and ball handling to name a few. Thomas and Hart couldn't play worse if they tried. 

I'd say Peja's been the best so far. He's frustrating because we have seen him play at an MVP level, but he also doesn't have a lot of competition.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I can`t belive this shi..  :curse:  :curse:


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Good win for the knicks but really they came out with a mission to complete. Some nights a team has no chance for a win when a team comes out determined with an allout assault, that happened last night. Peja is just peja but you guys got someone good in kevin martin


----------

